# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Продам силиконовый лайнер ALPS для протеза(новый)

## дмитруха

БЕЗ ЗАМКОВЫЙ Силиконовый лайнер ALPS для протеза, новый . Ошибочно мной был заказан и не подошел так как я ношу такой же лайнер только с замком . Лежит без толку , думал поменять на замковый но не выходит замена . Пришлось покупать себе с замком. По Украине поедет новой почтой без проблем.

----------

